# Scarecrow Head



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

Here's the head for this year's scarecrow (as of yesterday).
He still needs a little work. 
Some darkening in the shadows.
And antlers slot into the top of his head.

Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket

Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

That's wicked!
He looks awesome!
Great job!
.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Yeah, he looks great.

How did you do the teeth?


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

You should be proud of him. He already is scarey.You did an aaaawwwwsome job.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Wow very different , I like it
cool
Is there a mask under the burlap?, or did you form the face freehand?


----------



## The Mangler (Jul 2, 2007)

Very different is right. Awesome.


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks everybody. It's fun to show things off to you guys.



Lilly said:


> Is there a mask under the burlap?, or did you form the face freehand?


I carved it from a styrofoam wig form and added to it with Crayola Model Magic. Here are some earlier pics to show what it was like before the burlap (soaked with Sculpt or Coat) went on.

Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket

and

Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Very neat! I have to try this one!


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

slimy said:


> How did you do the teeth?


The teeth are just party teeth from Walmart. Haha.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

A great start!


----------



## dacostasr (Oct 22, 2006)

VERY COOL!! Can't wait to see the whole thing come together.

WOW!!


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Fantastic!


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Very original, love the look.


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

Great Prop, cant wait to see it done.


----------



## SweeneyFamilyHorror (Aug 14, 2006)

Update please!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Oh Yes...he's a keeper. I really like the fabric skin texture...NICE


----------

